# Library Filter: How Turn On and Off?



## TomBrooklyn (Jun 18, 2012)

How does one make the Library Filter go away (turn off.)

How does one make the Library Filter show?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 18, 2012)

Toggle the Shortcut key (\) to expose or hide the Filter bar.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Cletus. 


I wonder how Adobe expected anybody to know that?       "/" is not something I would have intuited to try. 

Is there a guide to these obscure commands anywhere?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 19, 2012)

Tom,

Cletus said "\", not "/".

Yes, there's a guide. A couple, actually.

--In the Help menu for each of the Modules, there's an entry that will pull up a list of shortcuts for that module.

--Our very own Lightroom Queen publishes a free pdf file of all known Lightroom shortcuts:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/keyboard-shortcuts/

Hal


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 19, 2012)

View>Show Filter Bar is the intuitive version...


----------



## sty2586 (Jun 19, 2012)

Only a remark for "non English" keyboard owners:

If you run a German version (like me) you have also a "German" keybord. 

The shortcut for the library filter is "<" and not "\" and this is shown correctly in the drop down menu (and wrong in the help file as "P")

If I switch to language "English" the drop down menu shows "\" but it will not work - wrong keyboard !!  (and also "<" is not working  -  same reason).

This excellent forum is read all over the world so some helpful tips and tricks will not work in the first place because of local keyboard.

Greetings from Vienna

Franz


----------

